# Flush Pictures or other?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anybody taken any good pictures of the flush? I have an older point and shoot camera with limited ability. For years I have been trying to get a good pic of the flush and can't do it. Too early--too late. Took some on the video option but they are fuzzy for posting here. If I can figure it out again I'll try to get them up. Anyway.......

Sam has a lock down about 10' in front of him in the dark spot.









And the flush of 2 roosters that I don't get in the pic. %**&^#@


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

This is not a flush, but worthy of note. I use it for my Screan Saver.

[img







][/img]


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Sage grouse in MT








Pheasant in KS








Pheasant in ND








Sharptail in ND








Some pheasant shots from ND.
























































It is very hard to get flush shots with a point and shoot due to slow shutter speed. I use my Rebel on action mode in order to capture fairly clear shots and that does not always work.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

wb, great pictures as always. Outstanding. Just looking at them you can hear the birds rising and the wind on your face. Season is about over and now we wait.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks! Not quite over for me yet  . I am leaving for AZ in about a week and a half to hunt quail. Hope you had a great season. Mine was pretty good. Not as many birds around here this year but not bad either. Traveled some and hunted a couple new species (sage grouse and prairie chicken plus the upcoming quail) so that was and will be memorable.

As far as photos go though it took me a while to get onto shooting flying birds. Still don't quite have it but I keep trying. I wish I would have taken a few more this year. Some of those photos above are from last year. Having a DSLR is almost a requirement, however the sage grouse shot and the one with Daisy and two hens was with a P&S. You just have to press the shutter in anticipation of the flush. Kind of hard to do as it is instinctive to want to wait for the flush. On my rebel I set it for action and let it do a burst of photos from prior to until after the flush. Sometimes I get the shot, sometimes I don't.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree.....nice.I have a white GWP just like the one in the picture.Max isn't quite as wooly as yours.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

My 11 year old lab (Brittney) on point









My 2.5 year old lab (Tanner) on point

I had a great season of pheasant hunting this year, the bird numbers were up from the previous year and the dogs had alot of fun, especially later in the season! Can wait for next year already


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

hey u guys are good- Great Pictures good camera work burns, what's your secret?

Lynxx you got good depth also almost 3 d


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

*Yo!!! These photos are so very good that I'm saving them as Desktop Images. *


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This picture really gets you going. First barrel on the left rooster, second barrel on the center rooster. Nice double.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. No secrets on the photos, I just use a Canon Rebel with various lenses and set to sport mode. It helps to get a crisp photo of the bird in action. I am still working on getting better pictures but it takes a while.

Here is the last flushing shot of the year that I took. Can you see the Gambels Quail?


----------



## classicshooting (Apr 20, 2011)

Very enjoyable. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Double28 (May 24, 2011)

Here is a series that my wife shot last November in SE Nebraska.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That's pretty snappy. Thanks for posting.


----------

